# Crypt Trimming



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

I have several C. spiralis that have grown to the top of the 55 gallon tank they are in. Will I cause damage to the plants if I trim them by cutting 6 inches off the top.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

My crypts (including spiralis) have never responded well to trimming/injury of the leaf tip. In fact the leaf usually begins melting in short order.


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

Trimming crypts is necessary sometimes and your plants may melt back a while. Soon they will return if your stock is healthy and make sure you use good clean utensils when pruning.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Could you just trim the entire leaf from the base and let new growth come in?


----------

